# TROUBLE SHOOT CODES?? - SaltDogg SHPE1500/2000



## millsaps118

Anyone know the troubleshoot codes that flash on the digital controllers for Saltdogg SHPE 1500 & 2000. 

Plugged in one of our 2000's today and spinner has no power but auger works fine. Controller reads "P" on spinner display, which I'm assuming is the code for power.


----------



## snowplower1

http://snowdogg.com/support/product-manuals/#SaltDogg

For future, the one under shpe 2000 has the manual with codes.

P means missing connection in spinner. Clean your connections, check them and put a lot of electric grease on them and then try again. Also just mess around with it cause when I hooked mine up this year I had spinner power and no auger and all I had to do was unplug it and reconnect it


----------



## millsaps118

snowplower1;2062415 said:


> http://snowdogg.com/support/product-manuals/#SaltDogg
> 
> For future, the one under shpe 2000 has the manual with codes.
> 
> P means missing connection in spinner. Clean your connections, check them and put a lot of electric grease on them and then try again. Also just mess around with it cause when I hooked mine up this year I had spinner power and no auger and all I had to do was unplug it and reconnect it


Thanks for the link! All your suggestions I have done and still no luck. I use dielectric grease religiously!


----------



## snowplower1

well that is good that you do that cause that's what kills those electric plugs most of the time. Other than those suggestions i don't really have too much knowledge on them. There are guys on here that will help you, they just probably won't be on today.


----------



## kimber750

millsaps118;2062469 said:


> Thanks for the link! All your suggestions I have done and still no luck. I use dielectric grease religiously!


Take the cover off the spinner motor, there are two spade connectors under there. Sometimes when pigtail gets pulled on it pulls one of the spade connectors apart.


----------



## millsaps118

snowplower1;2062415 said:


> http://snowdogg.com/support/product-manuals/#SaltDogg
> 
> For future, the one under shpe 2000 has the manual with codes.
> 
> P means missing connection in spinner. Clean your connections, check them and put a lot of electric grease on them and then try again. Also just mess around with it cause when I hooked mine up this year I had spinner power and no auger and all I had to do was unplug it and reconnect it





kimber750;2062531 said:


> Take the cover off the spinner motor, there are two spade connectors under there. Sometimes when pigtail gets pulled on it pulls one of the spade connectors apart.


Did that too. First thing I do with these spinner units is take the screws out and take the cover off. I grease that connection and I seal the outside edge of the cover with 1/4" foam to make weather tight seal.


----------



## millsaps118

Spinner is working now. Still don't know why it wasn't. I unplugged the harness from the controller, tested ground and power voltage with my meter and power probe. Everything was reading good. Messed around with that for a little bit and plugged back in. Flicked the power switch on the controller and the spinner fired up into blast mode and started working.

Maybe a glitch??? These things sit for 7mo without being used, probably not the best thing for them.

Thanks for all the suggestions


----------

